# Saginaw Bay Ice



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

OK guys its official! Talked to a friend of mine a few min ago.
He just
came in from fishing. He was out 3 1/2 miles from Linwood rd
and say
people further 2 miles than he was. Never saw any ice less than
8
inches. He was in 19 ft of water. Lots of packed trails he
said. The
snow on the lake is 6-8 inches deep and is hard. No problem
going
through it. So tomorrow I am going to be ready to hit the ice.
Few final
things to get ready yet. Nels


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

All right! Thanks for keeping a watchful eye on the bay. I know from experience how much bad can happen out there if we get in a big hurry to go. I'll be watching for your posts on what happens out there. Be careful.

Kev


----------



## doogster (Oct 9, 2000)

Skeeter, I also have heard they are doing quite well about 4 miles straight out from Linwood. I will be there on Sat early am. I'm looking forward to reading your report and will report my luck (or no luck) on Sat afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## doogster (Oct 9, 2000)

Hey Skeeter, did you make it out on the bay yet? I am concerned about getting out there, I only have a 2WD four wheeler.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I have not been out. Planned on yesterday but the wind was to bad. Sat is the soonest for me. I now hear that there are bad snow drifts in the first mile and a half. The post said up to 5 ft drifts 100 yards long. this guy had a quad (400) going full blast. I just don't know now. I waiting to hear from a bud. If I do I will post it. Nels


----------



## doogster (Oct 9, 2000)

Skeeter, my buddy went out Fri afternoon 3.61 miles from Linwood (he had GPS). He got out late but pulled in a monster. By far the biggest I ever saw. 32 inches and 11lbs 14oz. It's going on his wall. He took it to the taxidermist that does all of the winners from ths Shiver on the River contest. He said that thing probably would have put on 1-2 lbs if he caught it later in the year. Of course, I went with him to the exact same holes Sat morning and was skunked. Nobody was doing much. The snow isn't bad at all. Many 2WD 4 wheelers out there. We heard they really hammered them Sat night though. Brent, stay away from that area. We need another 400 series from you Wed!! Keep the reports coming guys. I'll do the same!!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Count me in for the all dayer diggin for fish on the bay! Yes
diggin for fish. My
grandson asked me if I was going out digging for fish. Well he
has seen fisherman
on the ice putting holes in the ice, He figured out we were
doing some sort of
digging. ..OUT OF THE MOUTHS OF BABES. I will be in the same
spot. IF I find the
same trail to go out on. Ron and I took a snowmobile trail out
and spent a lot of
time pushing our lungs out because if it. We finally found the
quad trail and went
out then turned north to get to the Black hole. Snowmobles have NO
problem but us
quaders have to watch were we go for the first mile. I have an
Aqua view
underwater camera. It comes in a pretty good sized box all
padded and I was
wondering if it was going to be a hassel to take it. Well guys
and Donna I set it
up yesterday and was watching both my lures at once. I saw a
sucker go through and
a couple walleyes didn't get. I also saw both walleyes I did
hook grab my lure. I
saw the fish coming in so I grabbed my pole when he took it I
set the hook. What a
thrill, I mean it. Made the whole trip for me yesterday.. We
ended up with 6 fish (10#, 3-4# 2 -3#)
yesterday, and a few lost. Not bad. In fact real good. If you
ever get a chance
to check one of these out on the ice take it. Have a good day.
Ron thanks for all
your help bud. Nels


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Skeeter 
I was planning a trip out there this week. Do you mind telling me what bait you used, color and size?

Kingfisher


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

eyeskater,
Did you have any luck today at Linwood after I saw you this morning ? We quit at 1pm, never had a bite.The soup I had for supper sure did not taste like walleye,maybe I should have tried harder! It was a nice day to be outdoors.Thanks for the info on your fishfinder I am going to check them out. GOOD LUCK !!!!


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I don't mind at all. Lots of fish for all. I used a swedish Pimple blue and silver. The smaller one. Also a char 1/4 jig with minnows. Hope to see you out there. Nels


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Thanks Skeeter
I have a good deal of luck with the blue and silver swedish pimple also.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Got skunked at the black hole last night. First time. Been doing pretty well out there. I found that going out of Erickson Rd is much easier and you can park on the ice. BUT this warm up has it slushed up so be careful. Good luck to you and be careful crossing the crack. Nels


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I fished out from the mouth of the river yesterday. I was NW of the island. There was quite a large group of us there. No fish, lost a big one at the hole about 5:00 PM. It was on a blue and silver pimple. Going back out today to the same spot. There was no problem pressure cracks out there.


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

Hemlock Nailer,

The day we talked I caught one fish for the day......all day! Thursday we caught nine in a secret hole close to the river mouth. Friday and Saturday we fished with Mark Martin, but bite was terrible. I think I marked about 25-30 fish on Saturday, but not one hit. They were walleyes too, because the camera was there. I came home today, but will be back up in a week or so. Hope to see you out there.

'Eye-skater


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Went back out today by the mouth of the Saginaw River, 3.6 miles out in the bay. I had no hits and did not see a fish caught. The wind was out of the East. I usually stay home when the wind is out of the east.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

The Alantis is probably the best camera in my opinion. It comes with 100'cable not that I will ever use 100' but it is there. Can even hook a vcr recorder to it. the box it comes in is a little big for carring ice fishing but what you get to see is worth it. Be careful at the bigger crack out on the bay. You can get accross it, pick your spot. I carry my quad folding ramps on top of my Lodge Shanty just for security. Have used them several times this year also. I have found the fishing out 3 or 4 miles to be pretty slow lately. One our two for the lucky guys. But slow is the word. Nels


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

One more thing I wanted to say. If you look on your saginaw bay map, area out of linwood or erickson what ever about 2.87 miles out. The spot I am talking about says sail boat bouys net stakes something like that and has several dots on the map. We fished there the other night, 19 ft of water. My buddy had 14 - 15 inches of ice. I was 50 - 75 yards away and had 4 INCHES OF ICE. Couldn't believe it. the thing I am saying unless you have a snow mobile I would be very careful about riding over the snow covered areas on a quad. 10 inches of lESS ice in that spot bugs me. Nels


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Just thought I would let you know. Watch for the new crack off Kitchen or Erickson rd. 1.9 miles out yesterday was open 2 foot. Use your ramps people. Nels


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Skeeter I fished there last nite out 3 miles and did'nt see the crack....


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Tom, its not much of a push in fact you could cross it and not see it if it is closed. I do know 1.9 miles off Erickson she be. ha Did you catch any thing Tom. I am going tomorrow for sure, all day. Nels


----------



## smokley (Nov 4, 2000)

Fished Sat. Night/Sun. Morning 4mls. out from Linwood 2 hits Sat. 0 Sun. few being caught not worth driving 2 1/2 hours for
smokley

------------------


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Smokley, what kind of bait were you using?


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Skeeter, Picked up one 10# fish on sun. p.m. and that was it.Let me know how you do,I am going back on Sat. a.m...Thanks

------------------


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Will let you know tomorrow night Tom.


----------



## smokley (Nov 4, 2000)

sKEETER, BLUE AND CHROME DO JIGGER GOT THE HITS, TRYED EVERYING IN THE BOX, NO LUCK


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Went out to 2end crack off Erickson. I didn't cross it as it looks bad. Real
bad. Wind wasn't in the right direction to mess around on other side either.
Fished not far from the Christmas tree right close to crack.
Not many if
any crossed the crack. I did see 2 guys get a run at it with 1
quad and 1
three wheeler and made it but bounced terrible. Then to top it
off they
fished right at crack. Couldn't believe it. I got 3 fish all 3
# or so.
Here is the stickler. I fished with do jiggers, sweedish
pimple, jigs on
dead rod and even a plain hook with minnow. I am embarrassed to
say I was
16 fish go through the hole. Half looked at lures and went on
half just
swam through. Now thats a lot of fish. I did see one that was
huge hard to
say how huge but I would say 7 -10 # guessing. WHY all these
fish and only
3 takers??????????????? Anyone want to buy a camrea?? The camera is not scaring them its just the idea of knowing so many fish are going through and can't get them to hit. ha Nels
I know
thats fishing right?


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Skeeter, what kind of water were you in, Time of day?

------------------


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Fished Sag. Bay at Linwood on Wed. 24th caught one 23 inche walleye at 8:30 a.m. Fished until noon not another bite.

Ice is good, snow is packed. No cracks from Linwood rd. Fished in 19 feet of water NE of Linwood


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Tom, I was out all day and in 18 feet of water. I was thinking of parking by that dead end road across the river from Consumers Power and going out by the island. Have you or anyone else been out there? I hear things have picked up?


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Skeeter, I have'nt been out on the bay since Sunday, Fished the river tonite and picked up one and lost two, seen 4 other fish caught...I'm not sure if there running any machines out of the mouth of the river, every time I take a ride out there, nobody is there...Will probably fish Linwwood this weekend...

------------------


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I fished out of the mouth Sunday. The ice was good all the way out. I fished 3.5 miles out to the west of the channel. 

I did try fishing in the channel about .5 mile from shore. The ice was only about 5 inches, but good ice.

If they are not in the river good right now. That is the place to be, they got come thru there sooner or later.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Kingfish, was there many people out there? I fished there last year with good results. Also how about cracks? And where did you park? Used to be able to park on the ice across from coal pile on ice?? Well ground.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I would park just of Chestnut street. As for people, just at the mouth. I would go out past them and be all by myself. I had no problem with cracks then. There was no cracks open.
Last year I did real well there until the rains came and messed the river up.


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks Skeeter, I'm going Sat. & Sun. I'll let you know how I do..Are you going this weekend?...

------------------


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Going out tomorrow. Probably park at state park and go out from there. We plan on fishing just west of the channel someplace away from the crowd if thats possible. Will post results.


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

Last Tuesday was good........and I was lucky. Iced 9 good fish that day, and released a 10-13. Other guys struggled to get a fish or 3. No real pattern to describe, except most fish hit a small white SP with green prism tape. After Tuesday, we worked our butts off to catch a fish. I do see evidence that guys are getting lucky; holes that have blood from 3-6 fish laying around, that were caught the night before. There's a lot of luck involved in getting a limit catch right now.

'Eye-skater


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

We went off State Park today. Very rough getting 3 miles out. I saw 3 very nice size walleye one with a Lamphey attached to its belly and one gar pike on camera one did hit but I missed it, was to excited I guess. Buddy next to me got a 8-9 #. I think Erickson is still best bet but might try west side of channel one more time.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

eyeskater,
Congrats on your catch! Last week I purchased a Vexilar,so far I am pleased with it. I have marked fish with it but I cant tell if they are walleye or not! Today we fished the catfish hole and only caught perch,the fish showed on the flasher when they were near my bait and wham "fish on". Will a walleye or other large fish show different than a school of perch ? Last week I caught a 23" walleye that I never saw on the screen.


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

Hi H-Nailer,

After using that Vexilar for a season or two you'll be able to tell something about the fish below. Walleyes tend to move in deliberately, and go to "red" pretty quickly. Perch often show as a thin green line near/on bottom, that flickers and goes to orange but seldom red. Also, perch usually move in very slowly and often come and go on the screen. A mark near the ice often means a gar........look down the hole quickly and you may see it swimming slowly past. I often catch aggressive fish that never show up on sonar. They come in from the side and nail the bait quickly, before getting under the sonar's cone of coverage. If you pay attention, you'll notice that most of these undetected fish hit your bait pretty hard. I love it when that happens; it can mean the fish are ready to cooperate. I'll be back to fish the Shiver next week. Hope you get a big one!

'Eye-skater


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Going to hit it again today off Erickson. Cant seem to give up on the spot. Will post results.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Going this morning off Erickson about 3 miles out. If you see a tan honda with green box on back and a green lodge stop in and say hi. Can't give up on that place, have seen plenty of nice fish there. Nels


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

Just back from the bay: Fishing was generally slow for past 4 days. Saturday evening I went 4 / 5 with every fish under 5 lb. Went right back on Sunday morning and found the fish, but would not hit. Managed one, and then came home.

'Eye-skater


----------



## doogster (Oct 9, 2000)

Fished Sat morning 4.5 miles out of State Park. Only 1 hit, landed 5.3 pounder. The drought is over, first fish this year. Now it's time to get serious. Got it on a #7 blue/silver jigging rapala with a minnow head. DNR checked it when I got back in. He took scale samples and weighed it. He had been there all morning, 1 guy had 3, I had mine, and that was it. He said it has been very slow. It can only get better. Good luck.


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Skeeter did youb get out? We fished there last nite and picked up a brown and lost a 7# eye at the bottom of the hole. The first crack did'nt look so well...

------------------


----------



## morefish (Jan 31, 2001)

fished linwood rd 4miles out 20 ft sat and sun . 15 inches of ice on my tape measure.sat there were alot of fish down there seen 6 eyes a white fish most came in looked at my lure and slowly left one came in hit i rolled em and lost em sun didnt c any gators in camera 1 huge carp and a couple big perch personally having no luck been a bad year 4 me so far


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Just returned from an all dayer on the bay not 
far from where Ron sat last night. Your know 
how I can tell it was Ron??? ha Anyway right off 
the bat this morning right at day light 4 walleyes 
shot through the hole, all together. I had poles in 
but was adjusting my camera. That fast. about 
20 min. later I got one #4 , 11 am I got a #3 
and at 2pm i got another #3. All day long I saw 
white fish. At about 2:30 I hauled in a 5.4 # 
white fish. That was it. I saw at least 15 white 
fish spead out through the day and one was huge 
really huge. Couple walleye came in later 
afternoon but no more takers. Nels


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey skeeter. I was thinking of getting the second camera for my atlantis. Do you have one or know of anyone that does because i just wanted to know how much more juice that second camera pulls from the batery. I have the cigrate lighter adaptor but sometimes i walk out. thanks chad 1


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Chad, I only have one camera for mine. My battery last from 7:30 am to about 3 or 4 in afternoon. Appox. I carry 2 batteries when I plan on staying until dark like today. That camera would be an arm full with 2 batt and another camera. Wonder what the second costs have you checked? I don't know anyone who has the second to check with. I love the atlantis though. Nels


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

It cost $240 with one hundred foot of line and your right. I would have to find a place for the second cam. As of right now everything fits nicly in the box. I also like mine alot. thanks for the input. thanks chad 1 and good fishing.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Tomorrow night will be white fish night. Geared and ready to go if I can get across crack that is. Will post results


----------



## nightstalker (Nov 15, 2000)

Catch some for me fellas'


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Well was at second crack at a bit after 7 am. About 12:30 I caught a fish #5 walleye. Missed another shortly after that. I only say 3 or 4 white fish today and they didn't stick around. So I had fun, thats fishing.


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

Sounds like the weather will threaten the bay for a couple days. Rain, warm temps, and stiff southerly winds are forecast. We'll be lucky if the cracks don't open up a bunch by Saturday. Skeeter: do you have a contact with the people who build the Lodge? I've been thinking about one for a while now.

'Eye-skater


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Tom, I won't be going out until Mon or Tues for sure. I am sitting here with my fingers crossed. Warm weather and rain along with wind..........BUT cold nights ahead is a real plus which might mean at least 2 weeks for me to get this white fish thing down. I have decided to go to cut up dead minnows after last time out. I had barley, rice and even corn and the whitefish didn't want it. It did clean up any dead minnow. So they were telling me something of course. Nels


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Skeeter, So that is what I have been marking out in the same area you have been going.

I fished whitefish quite a bit in Grand Traverse bay. We would take a large swedish pimple and take the treble hook off. Put a 3 inch dropper line (4 lb), with a small single hook. Then we would use wigglers or spawn.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I tried something simular. It was a willow blade with a dropper and a small treble. I won't give up. If you see a tan honda with a green Lodge Shanty stop in say hi. Nels


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

Fished Patterson rd. this a.m.... the ice is real punky near the river mouth..watched a couple quads go out about 2-3 miles and turned around. They never fished..I had ahold of 1 large fish for a couple seconds and lost him..time for the boats....

------------------


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

If we have any ice left which I really think we do I am going to try off Finn rd for a couple days. I need a change from Erickson, its going to be hard but I might try. Anyone have an ice report please post it. I won't be back in town until Sun night so wont go fishing until Mon or Tus. Nels


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I plan on going out tomorrow Tues. Does anyone have an ice our crack report for off Erickson or of Fin Rd.? Has anyone been out at all since the rain and warm weather? Thanks Nels


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Tom or anyone have you been out to the mouth?


----------



## doogster (Oct 9, 2000)

Skeeter, went out of Linwood on Sat. 5 of us, only got 1. The ice conditions were great. All the rain we got Friday was frozen over. I am sure the conditions were the same at Erickson and Finn roads. It's going to get better. Good Luck!


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

We took a ride there Sat. it looked really bad, so we fished Linwood rd. All bare ice, tough on the sleds. We picked up 2.... I heard Erickson rd. was tough to get out ... However I did fish the mouth on Fri. And had a hold of a good fish but lost him... (terrible conditions, with the rain and wind)

------------------


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I am positive I am going off Finn rd. will post results if any. ha


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Went out from the state park Sunday morning. Fish and those searching for them were scattered. Ice was good although DNR officer told us that the coast guard had informed him of a stretch of open water from Pt. Au Gres to the charities. They indicated that the wrong wind could cause havoc with the cracks. We were fishing about 4.2 miles out in 14' and the ice was at least 16". No fish to show for our work but it was a beautiful day! These weekend skunks are getting old!!


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm glad the "Shiver" is over but I hope Saginaw Bay reports keep being updated. Anyone with recent reports from either the Linwood area or from the State Park?


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I wish I had a good report. Fished off Callahan rd out as far as 8 miles and in a mile. Jumped around several times. Big 0. I just don't know where to try next. Fri will go someplace. Linwood is sounding better and better. Anyone have anything positive?


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

How about in a boat on the river?

------------------


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Have all summer for that. lol I love my ice fishing.


----------



## davycs (Jan 10, 2001)

Skeeter-I agree!! I'm going to hit it hard this weekend. Hoping the fish will start to cooperate just a little more. Will start off Saturday morning at the state park and will post results in the evening.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Went fishing today out of Linwood. Is it ever nice, good
running, and
smooth. I was first one out along with a couple buds. wasn't
long and
was surrounded so moved out about 100 yards. I had a hit but
missed. Saw
several nice walleye in hole, sometimes a couple at a time.
About noon
switched to bigger lures and whole minnows. Used a silver
pimple and a
do jigger glow. I didn't have the glow down 10 min and bang.
Set the
hook. It weighed
12.8# and
was 30" long. Biggest i have ever gotten. 
Water is murky, maybe thats why the bigger lures work. Several
people
caught fish. About time.


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

Skeeter; Congatulations on the big fish! That's probably a lifetime achievement for a good fisherman. Those Linwood fish are eventually going to turn on, but they'll probably move on toward the river as that happens. A while back three of us hit 45 fish in two days in a particularly unusual location. Best fishing I've had in a few years. Hope to see you out there.

'Eye-skater


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

Nice fish Skeeter! Can you (anyone) tell me if snowmobiles are going out into the Bay?


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I saw some snowmobiles out there yes. Several in fact. But I hear they are worried about their slides burning up. Watch out I hear an ice breaker is coming in today at about 2PM. Am not sure what that is going to do to our nice smooth ice conditions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

Thanks for the info Skeeter! I was wondering, did you have the camera on when you caught the hawg? Do you use it in determining the type of bottom you want to fish? and what do you look for?


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I didn't see this fish come in as it hit from the side. I am interested in what the bottom looks like sure. Where I was fishing off Erickson rd the bottom was full of zebra mussels and small holes of somekind. Yesterday where I fished not many zebras at all. I just enjoy watching fish come in and yes most of the time I watch them hit the lure, not this time I felt it hit. ha


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

Nice fish Skeeter, too bad the Shiver is over, you would have won 1st.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

The bay is full of big ones right now. A friend of mine today caught a 12.2. Another nice fish.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Skeeter, that's a nice fish you got there old buddy! How about posting any info available on the conditions of the Saginaw River. I know you talk to a lot of fishermen so how about it?
I can't get you on the phone or internet because you're too busy out fishing.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Ha took me a min to figure out who Walleye Chaser was. I don't think the river in saginaw area is really ready for the boats as there is till chunks coming down pretty good. But if you want to call Woody at Live Bait he would know first hand whats going on. Nels


----------



## eyeskater (Dec 26, 2000)

That ice-breaker has me worried. Anyone have thoughts on what effects it could have? Reason tells me it could have no effect (esp if cold weather follows), but could produce enough slack to get the cracks working more.
Your thoughts?

'Eye-skater


----------



## sappo (Feb 18, 2001)

When the river completely opens, What is the smallest boat you can use to go after the Walleye? Would a 12 Ft row boat be acceptable? What other equipment is necessary?


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

I feel like you eyestaker. I think the breaker will give the ice some room to move more BUT we are lucky for some still very cold nights. Guess we will have to wait and see. 12' boats will get you on the river but have to be careful not to overload it. An electric motor is helpful to keep jig vertical in the current. Course you by law have to have the safey gear.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Went out today, left off Linwood rd at about 6:15 
or so. Went about 4 miles straigth out. I would 
have gone to other numbers but a bud fished 
those and nothing yesterday. So changed spots a 
bit. Moved twice. First spot 19' only saw one 
walleye as soon as I put camera down. Stayed 
until 10:30 or so and moved in closer probably 
16 ft. I saw a walleye right off and then bang got 
him 4# . saw a group of about 6 carp a while 
later. A hugh gar pike, if fact the guy I was with 
say one also and put his gaft down the hole pan 
pulled a huge one out and left it on the ice. 
Then the white fish came in about 4 at once. I 
played with them for awhile but they left. I 
rigged up a small trebe hook, smashed 2 
minnows and put them on treble and laid it 
down. I figured I would send it down if I say any 
more. More carp came through. Water was 
merky still and got worse toward evening. In 
came another white fish, only one. I dropped 
down the treble and left it lay. A few min later 
BANG holy smokes it really took it. It is more of 
a fight than a walleye is. It weighed 5.6 #. Never 
saw another walleye. 4:45 started packing up. 
The wind was very bad but in the shanty who 
cares. I did have to chase down my helmet and 
jacked ha once. Watch the first crack had to 
hunt for a place to cross, starting to push up 
now. Another thing, I came out of shanty and 
looked around and there was a car out there. 
4miles out. OK we have good ice. BUT a west 
wind and a bad one. Pluse we had to search for a 
place to cross the crack who knows how he got 
back. Not deep there but ..... No special spot 
really but if you want numbers let me know. Not 
as if we saw many walleyes at all out there. I am 
wondering about 11' now???? Wondering if its 
the weather the reason for the slow bit or did 
they move in??? Who knows.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Went out of State Park today to 13' of water. Saw no fish in hole with camera for 2 hrs so left. Pretty cold out there to. ha Ice was in great shape BUT I hear the ice breaker is or has come in today. So if anyone has a report of what kind of damage it did let us know. Thanks


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Skeeter and all cutter arrived at mouth of river around 1:45 p.m. May be to early to tell damage, wind had decreased around that time and has continued to dwindle through eve.Watch the wind direction closely from here on out. TIGHT LINES......


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up! I did hear 2 tugs and a cutter came in and will be leaving right away after they fuel up.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

with the cold temps tonight it won't take long for things to set back up. No wind and cold temps, everything will be in good shape until maybe the warm up coming.


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Went out at 6:30a.from St. Park fished G bouy area 13'deep, ice in good shape no movement yet, 21" eye and 2-perch 10 1/2" and 11 1/4". Moved to H bouy area 16' around 11:00 many small active cracks!! Buddy had 2 hits thru 1:00p. no others. Seen 2 tugs or small cutters leaving channel around 12:30p. "tight lines and keep your stick on the ice."


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Kvre, I must have seen you out there as I was in area also but just for a ride looking. I was fishing out from Linwood 4 miles caught 2 small ones and left at 1 to go for a ride. Saw a couple of guys fishing the crack way out from where you were. Saw a couple shanties not far from H. I am going to fish that area today.


----------



## kvredwing (Feb 1, 2001)

Skeeter, we seen a guy doing alot of riding around on a atv, he stopped and talked to a guy on a 6 wheeler that was fishing close to us near G, maybe it was you? Couldn't get out today but will try for tommorow weather permiting. Hope you have a succesful trip!! Tight lines and keep your stick on the ice....."GO WINGS"


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Topic closed. Please start a new thread on Saginaw bay.


----------

